# What year 5 spot is this?



## Chiefchase3 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bought this 5 spot about a year ago, and the year was not told to me by the seller. I think it's either a 2007 or 2008, but I can't fully figure it out. Also, what size diameter is the seat tube? There's not a ton of information on the 5 spots from this year


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and some pics would help.


----------



## Chiefchase3 (Mar 19, 2021)

acer66 said:


> Welcome to the forum and some pics would help.


Oh man, completely spaced the pic lol. Bad start


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't know how to tell the exact year, but that looks very similar to the 2005 Turner 5 Spot I owned. The rocker looks a little different from what I remember, and mine was a black anodized frame. That was one of my favorite bikes up until I tried a 29er. I donated it to the local NICA team and it brought joy to my heart seeing one of the kids on the team using it the practices last season.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the seat tube is a 27.2 diameter - easiest thing is just to measure it. Actually, that frame doesn't have the Horst LInkage - it is the TNT design, which I believe was in the 2006-2008 timeframe.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

That appears to be a 2007 or 2008. As Squeaky said, it has the TNT rear suspension (2006 to 2008). The rockers look like 2007 and 2008.

You can check the Turner bike catalogs here: FAQ


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Check the serial number on the underside of the bottom bracket shell. The first two digits of that number usually are the model year.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed on the above, 27.2mm seat post required.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I remember using a set of those 2007-2008 5 Spot rockers on my Sultan. Ahh, the good old days.


----------

